# Key stuck! HELP!



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok, my key is stuck in my ignition and it won't come out. It will turn back all the way except it gets stuck at about half-way between ACC and LOCK. And yes, I know you have to push the black button to get the key out but the button wont go in either. 
Also, the car is fully in Park when I am trying to get it out.
I heard that my key is just too worn and I will have to replace the ignition. I really don't want to do this. Wiring is not my forte. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

I had exact same problem once when my battery discharged completely.
Had to give it jumpstart and voila, key poped out right away.
Does your car starts?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There is a cable which runs from the shifter to the ignition switch. If this is broken or mis-aligned, the key won't come out.

Lew


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes Nau, my car starts fine.

Is there a name for this cable, ishadoff?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

live4snow said:


> Yes Nau, my car starts fine.
> 
> Is there a name for this cable, ishadoff?


It is the Key Interlock Cable and runs from the shifter to the ignition switch. You can see it by removing the cover over the shifter. Check to see if it has become disconnected. Also, you can try disconnecting it and pulling on it to see if it is broken or whether it works manually.

Lew


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

move the shifter around and make sure its in park.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot. This has been bugging me for about a week now. I'll let you know if this works.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok. Cable is in place but key still wont come out. I heard from a friend of mine that I might have to replace the tumbler inside the ignition. Anyone ever done this before? Where could I get a tumbler? Autozone, CarQuest, NAPA? Or will I have to get one specifically made for my car?


----------



## sts25 (Aug 19, 2004)

try takin the pressure off of the steerwheel locking mech. by turning the wheel a little


----------

